# Wustof Classic



## katwill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey all, 
Havent been on the forum in some time. Recently purchased a set of Wustof Classic knives after using my brother in law's while visiting during the holidays. All i have to say is WOW, not knowing anything about knives I can say that these things are incredibly sharp and feel right. Made a roast yesterday and boy was it fun carving it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, they are excellent knives.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 3, 2014)

A truly sharp knife is a wonder to use.


----------



## BoracayB (Jan 3, 2014)

Every year I would buy 1 for my own Christmas present.
  Great knives.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a set that my sister gave me and they are wonderful.  I love the balance and how they make cutting and chopping a breeze.  Until you've used a good set of knives, you don't always know what you are missing.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 3, 2014)

I have mostly Wusthof Grand Prix knives which are basically the same as Classics but with a different handle.

Love em!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2014)

Two questions.

Are all of the knives that come in the various sets the same quality.  I get confused by the various offers and am wondering if the only difference is the size and number of knives included.

How do you folks keep these knives sharp at home?

Thanks!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 3, 2014)

The set that I have is the classic with the brief case and garnishing tools.  I noticed that the smaller tools and maybe one knife was the Gourmet line and not classic, maybe they don't make these in classic.  I would definitely make sure the entire set was classic, as the quality difference is noticeable.  I made the mistake of buying a Gourmet paring knife at TJ Maxx and it was far inferior to the classic.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 3, 2014)

I also have a question. What is the "hollow edge" all about?

Also, does anyone have any experience with the wusthof sharpener. 

And what they would recommend stone or sharpener.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 3, 2014)

katwill said:


> Hey all,
> Havent been on the forum in some time. Recently purchased a set of Wustof Classic knives after using my brother in law's while visiting during the holidays. All i have to say is WOW, not knowing anything about knives I can say that these things are incredibly sharp and feel right. Made a roast yesterday and boy was it fun carving it.



I have 3 of them and yes they are very nice.  I have a 10" and 6" chef and a 5" boning knife.  I also have 3 Chicago Cutlery knives (8" chef, 4" utility and 3" paring) which are virtually identical to the Wusthof Classic.  All of them are a comfortable fit for my hands, and made from quality steel, and those are the primary requirements for a good knife.


----------



## katwill (Jan 3, 2014)

To answer the question of the quality, Since I first used my brother in law's knives, I started reading and speaking to a few people about the knives prior to purchasing the Classic Set. A guy at work told me that his wife had purchased the gourmet set and brought the chef, pairing and the boning knives in for me to test. I brought in a few apples, tomatoes and a head of iceberg lettuce. I also brought in a piece or roast that I had cooked the day before . Leftovers. Another lady in the lady had the Classic (its amazing how when you become aware of a few things and start asking around similar interests come to life.) The difference was noticeable to me between the classic and gourmet sets. I also brought in my no name knives and those were terrible. I went a head and went with the classic set after that test. I am very happy with our set. I have a question for those with the Classic set, will the logo on the handle eventually fade or come off after years of usage?


----------



## bakechef (Jan 3, 2014)

katwill said:


> To answer the question of the quality, Since I first used my brother in law's knives, I started reading and speaking to a few people about the knives prior to purchasing the Classic Set. A guy at work told me that his wife had purchased the gourmet set and brought the chef, pairing and the boning knives in for me to test. I brought in a few apples, tomatoes and a head of iceberg lettuce. I also brought in a piece or roast that I had cooked the day before . Leftovers. Another lady in the lady had the Classic (its amazing how when you become aware of a few things and start asking around similar interests come to life.) The difference was noticeable to me between the classic and gourmet sets. I also brought in my no name knives and those were terrible. I went a head and went with the classic set after that test. I am very happy with our set. I have a question for those with the Classic set, will the logo on the handle eventually fade or come off after years of usage?



It will if your mom comes to visit and runs them through the dishwasher then the logos can come off.


----------



## BoracayB (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a small Buck knife steel I use to sharpen my Classics.
  It's only 3" long and fells really smooth now but just 3 or 4 swipes 
on each side brings back a nice edge. A couple of the knives are 15
years old.


----------



## katwill (Jan 3, 2014)

bakechef said:


> It will if your mom comes to visit and runs them through the dishwasher then the logos can come off.


Hahaha that sounds just like my mom. she is notorious for putting things in the dishwasher that shoudnt be put in there.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 4, 2014)

katwill said:


> Hahaha that sounds just like my mom. she is notorious for putting things in the dishwasher that shoudnt be put in there.



I've had a nonstop battle with my wife ever since I took a cooking a class (quite a few years ago now) and found out that dishwashers and knives don't mix well.    She has never really bought into the theory, but at least she accedes to my wishes about it.  For whatever reason, she just can't comprehend how a dishwasher can hurt a steel knife.  Although I think she is a bit more aware of the vulnerability of metals in general since we moved here to a windy beach and she sees just how bad this environment is on steel, even stainless steel.  

When we got married she was one of those people for whom a knife was sharp if she could work her way through an onion, but the only possible way to cut a tomato was with a serrated blade, and I wasn't much better.  I've learned a lot since then, and she has at least picked up on just how much difference there is between what she thought was sharp, and what really _is_ sharp.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 4, 2014)

bakechef said:


> It will if your mom comes to visit and runs them through the dishwasher then the logos can come off.




First she would have to buy me a dishwasher.....


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the proper way to clean a Wusthof Classic? Towel, sponge, water, soap? 

I've never owned a chefs knife worth taking care of like a baby. But now I'm looking to.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> What is the proper way to clean a Wusthof Classic? Towel, sponge, water, soap?
> 
> I've never owned a chefs knife worth taking care of like a baby. But now I'm looking to.



I use a soapy sponge to wash and either lay my knives on a towel to dry or dry immediately and put them away. I also made sure get a knife block that stores my knives horizontally, to protect the blades.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2014)

I regularly wash my knives in the dishwasher, in separate compartments so they only touch plastic.

I steel them before use and get them sharpened pretty regularly.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 5, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I steel them before use and get them sharpened pretty regularly.



That was another question I forgot to ask. 

How often would you sharpen these knives? 

Lets say you work in a professional kitchen 40-60 hours a week

Compared to

At home daily for about 30 minutes a day, if that.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2014)

I've gotten into the habit of hand washing my knives.  It's not a big deal.  I steel them before I put them back on the magnetic strip I store them on.  How often you sharpen is a matter of how much they get used, what they are used on and your tolerance for dullness.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> That was another question I forgot to ask.
> 
> How often would you sharpen these knives?
> 
> ...



I can't speak for a professional kitchen...

But I take the knives that I use the most to be sharpened about 4 times a year.  Sometimes more often.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> What is the proper way to clean a Wusthof Classic? Towel, sponge, water, soap?
> 
> I've never owned a chefs knife worth taking care of like a baby. But now I'm looking to.



I use hot, soapy water and a dish brush, this keeps me from accidentally cutting myself.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also, where do you get your knives sharpened? and how much does it cost?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Also, where do you get your knives sharpened? and how much does it cost?



Try stores that sell knives, butcher shops, BBB and Google.  There have to be multiple options in a big city.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Also, where do you get your knives sharpened? and how much does it cost?



There has been a knife sharpener at a Farmers Market that I go to.  Otherwise I usually go to a knife store or a kitchenware store.  First two options preferable.

Price ranges depending on knife size and type and who is doing it.  Ballpark $2 per knife.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Also, where do you get your knives sharpened? and how much does it cost?



I take mine to a good supermarket with its own butchers. They always ask me if I'll be shopping while they sharpen and I always say yes. Then I shop for 20 minutes or so, come back and my knives are done. They don't charge me. I have them sharpened 4-5 times a year, and definitely a week or so before Thanksgiving.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 6, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> What is the proper way to clean a Wusthof Classic? Towel, sponge, water, soap?
> 
> I've never owned a chefs knife worth taking care of like a baby. But now I'm looking to.



I just hand wash them when I wash my good wine glasses and pots and pans after meals or during down time while cooking.  

I sharpen them when they need it, but having a good hone and knowing how to use it is a necessity.  I don't pull out my sharpener that often.  I'm just a home cook, so my knives don't get used like they would in a professional kitchen.  I've read that most restaurant cooks have their knives sharpened regularly by a professional.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 6, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I sharpen them when they need it, but having a good hone and knowing how to use it is a necessity.



Do you hone everytime before you use your knife?

And is there a such thing as good and bad hones. If so can you recommend one for me if I am going to buy a Wusthof Classic.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Do you hone everytime before you use your knife?
> 
> And is there a such thing as good and bad hones. If so can you recommend one for me if I am going to buy a Wusthof Classic.



It's recommended that you hone your knives before each use, using a steel. A dull knife is a dangerous knife and if you hone it before (or after) each use, you know it's sharp.

I have two steels and they seem pretty much the same to me, except for the shape. One is round and one is a bit flattened.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm full of questions, but this may be one of my last ones.

Since I am looking to prepare myself for working in a kitchen I am trying to get a bunch of essential knives and tools together. 

I like the wusthof knives a lot and I was planning on just getting a chefs knife and a pairing knife. And I have looked on ebay and bed bath and beyond.

Ebay it looks like I'd be spending around 150 for both knives. 

At bed bath and beyond with a 20% coupon I have and a special deal they have going on I could get all this: 7 piece block set 3.5 inch paring knife. 8' cook/bread knives. 9" sharpening steel. 6"sandwich knife. kitchen shears. 17 slot oak block.free bamboo cutting board and knife sharpener. for $300. plus the 20% discount. 

Which route do you think I should go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

You want to look for forged knives where the blade extends into the handle and has rivets to attach the handle to the blade. The ones I've seen at BBB are stamped, not forged. 

Have you thought about the fact that you will be competing for these jobs with people who went to culinary school? They will have a large advantage. The first thing you're taught there is knife skills with a set of knives that comes with the tuition.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2014)

First, read the fine print on the 20 percent off coupon.  They usually exclude some brands.  I think Wusthof is one that's excluded.

Second, don't buy stuff you may not need just because it's a good deal.  Buy the two knives and use them.  You may find you like another brand or type of knife better.

Use the steel every time you wash and put you knives away or every time you take one out to use it.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 6, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You want to look for forged knives where the blade extends into the handle and has rivets to attach the handle to the blade. The ones I've seen at BBB are stamped, not forged.
> 
> Have you thought about the fact that you will be competing for these jobs with people who went to culinary school? They will have a large advantage. The first thing you're taught there is knife skills with a set of knives that comes with the tuition.



Where should I look for forged knives?

As for the second part, I understand I am at a huge disadvantage. I do however think I have a solid groundwork where I could get into a kitchen as a prep cook or at least stage and from there I am motivated to learn and work my ass off. 

I am 23 years old, I graduated with a Crime, law and justice degree a year and a half ago and I just don't want to pursue that profession. Since I have graduated I have worked at a Co-op and Whole Foods (Baker/Mixer). I am moving to Woodside, Queens within the next month. 

Any advice would be very useful.But my plan as of now is to hopefully transfer to a Whole Foods to get situated and stabilized in a new city. Then I will go around to well reviewed restaurants and put myself out there. If they all tell me shoo and go to culinary school then I may have to strongly consider it. But, I much rather learn from a chef who is willing to take me under his wing, because I am willing to sacrifice a lot for this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Where should I look for forged knives?
> 
> As for the second part, I understand I am at a huge disadvantage. I do however think I have a solid groundwork where I could get into a kitchen as a prep cook or at least stage and from there I am motivated to learn and work my ass off.
> 
> ...



Williams Sonoma has them, although I think they're overpriced unless you find something on sale. DH gave me a nice Santoku knife for Christmas a couple of years ago; I think he got it at a kitchen specialty store. There are also lots of online sites, including Amazon, but it's important to handle them yourself and get one that feels comfortable and balanced in your hand.

I had another idea: While you're looking, you can practice your knife skills and I would suggest getting one of these: http://www.ardculinary.com/products_ModelSetI.html







It's a 3-D full-scale model of the different knife cuts like julienne, batonnet, brunoise, etc., so you can see whether your cuts are correct. The chef/instructor in the first kitchen class I took in culinary school used it to check our knife skills.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 6, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You want to look for forged knives where the blade extends into the handle and has rivets to attach the handle to the blade. The ones I've seen at BBB are stamped, not forged.



Anyway you could show me links or pictures of the difference between stamped and forged. I just 'assumed' since the Wusthofs were Classics at BBB they were forged.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2014)

All Wusthof Classics are forged.  They look like this.  The steel of the blade is thicker at the base (bolster) and extends to the end of the handle in one piece.  The black handle pieces are just attached to the tang.

Other knives are stamped steel.  They can have a full tang or not.  The difference is in the shape of the steel, which doesn't vary in maximum thickness from the heel of the blade to the end of the handle.

One style is not inherently better than the other.  The quality of the steel and how it is sharpened are more important.  Heft and balance will differ between the two types.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 6, 2014)

>>All Wusthof Classics are forged.

once was, is no more.

GOURMET - Precisely cut with the latest state of the art laser technology.
A wide assortment offers you knives for all purposes. 

SILVERPOINT - Precisely cut with the latest state of the art laser technology.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 6, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> >>All Wusthof Classics are forged.
> 
> once was, is no more.
> 
> ...



Wusthof Classics are different from Wusthof Gourmet.  They look similar, but they are two different lines. 

This is the Wusthof Gourmet, chef's knife, notice the absence of the bolster.






This is the Wusthof Classic Chef's knife notice the full bolster.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> >>All Wusthof Classics are forged.
> 
> once was, is no more.
> 
> ...




Wusthof - CLASSIC


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty sure I am going to buy an 8" classic wusthof. 

I am also considering getting a 10" classic from someone off ebay if the price doesn't go up. It looks like its in good condition. My only question/concern is. Can knives practically regain their original edge with a professional sharpen. Hopefully the link works. 
Wusthof Classic 10 inch Chef&apos;s Knife | eBay


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 6, 2014)

jeesh.  I missed the "Classic" notation...  my bad.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 6, 2014)

My advice is to DO NOT BUY A KNIFE UNLESS YOUVE TRIED IT.

Knives are like shoes.  They have to fit.

Try before you buy.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 6, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> jeesh.  I missed the "Classic" notation...  my bad.



That's OK, I was mistaken once, it was TERRIBLE....


----------



## katwill (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been washing mine using room temperature water and a mild dishsoap which is what we normally use to do the dishes and dry them immediately so I dont get water spots. Our water tends to be hard.


----------



## katwill (Jan 6, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm pretty sure I am going to buy an 8" classic wusthof.
> 
> I am also considering getting a 10" classic from someone off ebay if the price doesn't go up. It looks like its in good condition. My only question/concern is. Can knives practically regain their original edge with a professional sharpen. Hopefully the link works.
> Wusthof Classic 10 inch Chef&apos;s Knife | eBay


Depending where you live, you may be able to go to a chef's store and bring a vegetable, meat a fruit and they may let you test. There is a Chef's Central near my job and they let you do a test run with some of their most popular knives.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 6, 2014)

jennyema said:


> My advice is to DO NOT BUY A KNIFE UNLESS YOUVE TRIED IT.
> 
> Knives are like shoes.  They have to fit.
> 
> Try before you buy.



He has already said that he likes the Classic.  I was assuming that means that he has handled one, but maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is a photo for 2 of my knives.  The bottom one is a 6" Wusthof Classic and the other is an 8" Chicago Cutlery Centurion (I also have a 10" Wusthof).  You can see that both look a lot alike, and the handles are virtually identical.  There are some small differences in the way the blade blends into the handle, but to me those are irrelevant as both knives feel the same in my hands.  I don't know if the steel is of the same quality, but the Chicago seems to be as durable as the Wustof.  

I inherited the Chicago when my mother passed away, and I use it a lot.  I have no doubt that it was mistreated when she used it, as she really never had a decent knife until my sister bought her this one.  I know that she used the grinder on the back of her electric can opener to sharpen it with, and had no idea what a honing steel was.  For all that, I fixed up the edge with my Chef's Choice 3 stage and it has served me well for 3 years now.

Edit:  Just Googled it and the 8" Chicago is $59 at Amazon.  They don't seem to offer a 10"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread has been very interesting and informative for me.

Since the initial post I have been paying attention to the knives used in the butcher areas of 3 stores and 2 delis.  In all cases they use what looks like inexpensive Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe knives.  I also was inspired to take my two KMart Martha Stuart knives and have them sharpened.  These knives were purchased long before Martha went to jail and have not been sharpened in over 15 years.  What a difference the sharpening makes!  The knife sharpener also seemed to have a large quantity of Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe knives waiting to be sharpened.  I'm beginning to think that a basic knife that is sharpened periodically is the best choice for me. 

I do love the idea of those Wusthof Classics! 

It's awful to be cheap, I mean frugal!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 7, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> This thread has been very interesting and informative for me.
> 
> Since the initial post I have been paying attention to the knives used in the butcher areas of 3 stores and 2 delis.  In all cases they use what looks like inexpensive Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe knives.  I also was inspired to take my two KMart Martha Stuart knives and have them sharpened.  These knives were purchased long before Martha went to jail and have not been sharpened in over 15 years.  What a difference the sharpening makes!  The knife sharpener also seemed to have a large quantity of Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe knives waiting to be sharpened.  I'm beginning to think that a basic knife that is sharpened periodically is the best choice for me.
> 
> ...



I agree just about any decent quality knife kept sharp is a good knife.  Biggest difference is balance and how long they hold an edge.

Those Dexter Russell are nearly bullet proof, they can take a ton of abuse. If I didn't have the wusthof classics (they were a gift) I would have spent my money on the Dexter Russell or others from restaurant supply.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 7, 2014)

>>Can knives practically regain their original edge with a professional sharpen.
caution advised, Grasshopper.
regardless, the answer is yes.

"professional" sharpening places are like "professional" automobile repair places.
there's good ones, and there ones you car wishes you never knew about.

learn to sharpen your own knives.  
multiple very recommended doohickies are available to help.
and then there's the ole fashioned by-hand-on-a-stone way.
it's not rocket science.  
done routinely (2-3 x / year) takes 15 minutes +/- per knife.
and as an extra added bonus, not available in stores, it gets done right.

>> What a difference the sharpening makes!
a dull knife is not a good choice for anyone regardless of skill level.

and iffin' you like sharp, try steeling.

DD has a near new set of Wuesties, never steeled the knives because she didn't like the sound - too "grating"....
on a visit I was appalled at the edges, heard the "grating' story.
let her cut some chicken, then ran the knife over the steel.
"try it now" said I - to which she reacted "gosh can't believe the difference - guess I'll learn to like the grating noise...."

I require my knives be sharp.
but I'm not a nifenut insisting on shaving with my kitchen knives.
for me there's "perfectly adequate and useable sharp" and "fanatic sharp"


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 7, 2014)

I also have a question about honing steels. If I am going to buy a wusthof chefs knife, should I buy a wusthof honing steel? And is it important to buy a new steel or could I buy a used one?


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 7, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> I require my knives be sharp.
> but I'm not a nifenut insisting on shaving with my kitchen knives.
> for me there's "perfectly adequate and useable sharp" and "fanatic sharp"



This is my word too.  I don't need to shave a tomato before I slice it, and "adequate and useable sharp" is good enough to slice it paper thin "without a seed out of place" as the infomercial says about the type of knife you _don't _want to buy.

My best friend here is a restaurant owner and he uses the Dexter-Russell Sani Safe knives (he prefers the butcher style blade over the chef style).  He typically makes several gallons of Conch salad daily and is one of those guys who when you watch him work (his knife work is the "floor show" behind the bar), you wonder why you can't do it like that.  I'm certain that I would fillet my fingers down to the bone if I tried to slice and dice as fast as he does it.  

Also no professional sharpening services here, he sharpens his own and he uses the handle of the large spoon he serves with for a honing steel.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 7, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> I also have a question about honing steels. If I am going to buy a wusthof chefs knife, should I buy a wusthof honing steel? And is it important to buy a new steel or could I buy a used one?



it is important that the hone steel be harder than the knife steel.

otherwise the knife 'sharpens' the hone vs. totherwayround.

buying from the same maker puts confidence in "it's right"

used is fine.  I've got my grandparents steel from the twenties and it works peachy keenly.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, any suggestions on cheap roll bags for a beginner. Gotta be professional going into the kitchen. My first time I staged, I went in with a dull chef/paring knife rolled up in a towel.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 9, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> All Wusthof Classics are forged.  They look like this.  The steel of the blade is thicker at the base (bolster) and extends to the end of the handle in one piece.  The black handle pieces are just attached to the tang.
> 
> Other knives are stamped steel.  They can have a full tang or not.  The difference is in the shape of the steel, which doesn't vary in maximum thickness from the heel of the blade to the end of the handle.
> 
> One style is not inherently better than the other.  The quality of the steel and how it is sharpened are more important.  Heft and balance will differ between the two types.



My Henckel 8" chefs knife has the steel all the way through, with the rivets.
My Henckel 10" chefs knife does not have rivets or is the steel visible in the handle.

Do you think the 10" knife has a full steel?  I like it the best of the two actually.  Might be because its longer?  Not sure why.

About 15 years ago someone got me an electric knife sharpener.
Its a ChefsChoice "EdgeSelect 120".
It has three honing stations onboard.
I use it two or three times a year. I use my round steel every time I pull out a knife.
The sharpener was good gift to get and it sure does a very good job without removing to much material.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2014)

I love my set of Wustof Classic. But it still needs periodic sharpening, of course I do like my knives to be razor sharp.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My Henckel 8" chefs knife has the steel all the way through, with the rivets.
> My Henckel 10" chefs knife does not have rivets or is the steel visible in the handle.
> 
> Do you think the 10" knife has a full steel?  I like it the best of the two actually.  Might be because its longer?  Not sure why...




The two knives are just different product lines from Henckels.  The 10" may or may not have a full tang.  If you're really curious, go to the Henckels website and view the different lines.  

Keep in mind that Henckels has two major categories with several styles of knives in each of the two.  

Their logo is of either one or two little stick figures.  The major product category with two stick figures together is the higher quality and more expensive line.  There are several different models of knives in this category.

The major product line with a single stick figure is the "budget" line.  There are several different models of knives in this category also.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 10, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My Henckel 8" chefs knife has the steel all the way through, with the rivets.
> My Henckel 10" chefs knife does not have rivets or is the steel visible in the handle.
> 
> Do you think the 10" knife has a full steel?  I like it the best of the two actually.  Might be because its longer?  Not sure why.
> ...



I have the same sharpener.  I use it only when my ceramic honing steel (it isn't "steel" but I don't really know what else to call it) no longer gets the job done.  I also only use the second and third stages (stage one is very aggressive and can quickly wear out a good knife when used unnecessarily).  Unless I have picked up an old knife that needs to have the edge recreated from scratch, I never use the first stage.  For my regular kitchen sharpening, I only need a touch up a couple of times a year and the second and third stages are plenty to keep a good knife properly cared for.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I have the same sharpener.  I use it only when my ceramic honing steel (it isn't "steel" but I don't really know what else to call it)...




I'd call it a hone.  That's what it is and what it does.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I'd call it a hone.  That's what it is and what it does.



LOL... me too, but I thought I'd cover all the bases.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> The two knives are just different product lines from Henckels.  The 10" may or may not have a full tang.  If you're really curious, go to the Henckels website and view the different lines.
> 
> Keep in mind that Henckels has two major categories with several styles of knives in each of the two.
> 
> ...



They both have two (2) stick figures on them. I looked each one up.
The 10" is the 4 star and the 8" is the Professional.
I did not dig any deeper.  Thanks



RPCookin said:


> I have the same sharpener.  I use it only when my ceramic honing steel (it isn't "steel" but I don't really know what else to call it) no longer gets the job done.  I also only use the second and third stages (stage one is very aggressive and can quickly wear out a good knife when used unnecessarily).  Unless I have picked up an old knife that needs to have the edge recreated from scratch, I never use the first stage.  For my regular kitchen sharpening, I only need a touch up a couple of times a year and the second and third stages are plenty to keep a good knife properly cared for.



I don't use the first stage either, but I did try it on my machete one time.
And like you, two or three times a year as needed.
I like mine.
Family will bring their knives over from time to time for me to sharpen for them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> They both have two (2) stick figures on them. I looked each one up.
> The 10" is the 4 star and the 8" is the Professional.
> I did not dig any deeper.  Thanks...




I have a set of the Professional S.  I believe the Four Star is the equivalent quality in a different style.  I'm very happy with my Henckels Pro S.  I've had them for about 15 years.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I have a set of the Professional S.  I believe the Four Star is the equivalent quality in a different style.  I'm very happy with my Henckels Pro S.  I've had them for about 15 years.



Yes, the 8" is the Pro "S".  I started with the Pro S about 20 years ago and got the 10" 4 Star as a gift a year or so later.
Then I bought the fillet knife and a bread knife. All separately.  
People wonder why I get upset if I see a knife in the sink.  I hold up the knife and ask how much do you think this knife costs?
Then I have them look close to see the tip slightly bent and say, "this is why".
I recovered a knife from my parents drawer when they passed.  It looks similar to a chefs knife, but it is not as wide. 31070 - 180, 7"  Two sticks also. I need to check on this one.


----------



## Julio (Jan 25, 2014)

I currently own 8" chefs, 6" boning, 3 1/2 paring, shears, sharpening tool. The next knife I want to buy is the bread, carving knives & fork.


----------

